# Flying Flight in CT needs a home.



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=258060&postcount=20




doogiewray said:


> As much as we love this bird, we've come to the conclusion that it would be better off in a home that has at least one other pigeon with owners that know what they are doing and have a bit more time than the realities of a dairy farm permit.
> 
> The pigeon is doing very well, but it does seem quite lonely (even with the dogs and cats "visiting" it's crate (usually they just give the crate a sniff and move on).
> 
> ...


----------



## doogiewray (Jan 25, 2008)

*Pictures*

This bird was discussed alot over in the "So I Found a Pigeon - Now What?" section (under "pigeon located 150 miles from where it was found")(or something close to those titles ... I'm running low on the Memory Banks these days).

I'm reposting a few pictures here:


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Douglas,
Beautiful bird with an interesting story!
Looks like I'm about 2 hours from Colchester CT, in MA.
PM me if nobody closer is interested. 

I have a small flock, many of whom were lost birds adopted through this forum. My space is getting close to capacity but if nobody else can help, I can offer this bird a loving home. S/he would have plenty of pigeon friends to keep her company.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Karen! Douglas .. Karen would be a great home for your bird! 

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Man. that is a beautiful bird, and I said so in the other thread. If I were closer I'd have asked to adopt him before. Karen I hope he comes to live with you!! You are so close! It's destiny!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Karen,
Looks Like You Need To Make A Nice Trip To the country And Get This Very Nice Bird. I do Hope You Can Get This Bird. Will Want Pictures When You Get Her. This Girl Sure Is A Very Pretty Pigeon. If i Lived Closer I'd Jump At The Chance.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok, I am convinced!
Got in touch with Douglas and I plan to pick up this little sweetie on Sunday. Will keep you posted.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Can't ait For The Update with Pictures Have Fun At the Farm. I Know You'll have a Great Day. Hope You Can Get Pictures When Your There.


----------



## doogiewray (Jan 25, 2008)

*This one has nearly reached a happy conclusion!*

Karen is coming to visit the farm this Sunday afternoon and at that time Valentine (her new name) will be finally going to her new home in Lowell (and several new possible beaus). She must know what's up, because she's started cooing and flying up to her perch and looking out in joyful anticipation (Valentine, that is ... well, maybe Karen too, right?)(grin)

Hooray! and thanks to all for your advice and concern and contagious enthusiasm for these lovely creatures.

Douglas

"In the end, only kindness matters."


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad this has worked out for Karen to adopt Valentine. Many thanks to you, Douglas, for all you have done to assist this lovely pigeon, and to you, Karen, for giving Valentine her forever home.

Terry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm very excited about visiting the farm and meeting Douglas, Liz and Valentine this weekend.

Hopefully, Valentine is really a she. I have 3 lonely boys about her age, and Spring is just around the corner.

But if not...then maybe Valentino? We'll see. The pigeon cupids have been good to us so far. Snowflake and Lady Luck were both adopted around the same time and fell in love quickly. And Little Miss Beaker fell for Petey as soon as she saw him. Hoping the 3rd time is also a charm  

horsesgot6 - I will bring a camera!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just an update for those who wanted to see photos...
My husband and I visited the Farm in CT this Sunday to pick up Valentine the NY Flight pigeon. We got a wonderful tour of the farm, a quick lesson in how cheese is made, and spent awhile chatting with 2 really nice people - Douglas and Liz. My husband took some good photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mryipyop/sets/72157603884085850/

Valentine is a truly beautiful bird and she's settling in quite nicely. I've got her in a dog crate in my sewing room while I try to get some weight on her. 2 young ringneck doves I'm wintering indoors are her noisy neighbors now, curiously coo-ing from the cage across the room. Soon she will get to meet the rest of my pigeon kids.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I loved the pictures. I wish I could have gone too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like a MOST TERRIFIC visit, Karen!!

Did you bring back some cheese???  

Love the kitty with the Charlie Chaplin mustache!

Sending HUGS and SCRITCHES to Valentine and all the other birdies!

Do keep us updated!!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Charis, Shi & Mr. Squeaks!

It was a lovely visit indeed. We were impressed with the whole operation. Every cow has a name and they are all treated so well - you could just see by their sweet trusting natures how happy they are. 

And yes, we did get to sample some heavenly cheeses. If you can find a Cato Corner Cheese distributor in your area definitely give them a try!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Great slide show. I have to say that the kitty was quite striking. Looked like a reverse milk mustache. Loved that cow's really long tongue  .
I wasn't expecting such a big operation! I hope they do really well.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

WOW thanks For The Pictures I just Love Seeing Pictures Of Farms. I Know It Most Have been A great day For You Seeing All The Animals And learning About Cheese. 

I wish When We Had The Cows Here We Where Set up To make Cheeses And Butter But All We Did Was Milk The Cows Atleast I Haven't Had To Buy Milk in Over 8 Years Don't Think I Could ever Go Back To Store Milk. 

They Are really great Pictures. Wish I Could Have Went.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't know how I missed this thread until now but, Karen, I am really happy for you... in getting Valentine to love and being able to meet Douglas and Liz. They have a lovely farm although I know it is a lot of hard work.


----------

